# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  e panjohura, gëzuar ditëlindjen :)

## no name

Zanush, 
Shpresoj qe kjo dite te hapi nje kapitull te ri ne jeten tende! Te mbushur me lumturi, harmoni,dashuri dhe shendet e mbaresi pa fund. 

Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 pranvera tjera te bukura, i jetofsh sa me embel, ashtu sic je edhe ti vet.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pac gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote engjell (edhe sa ma shume evra lol), suksese kudo. 
Gezuar!









TKSHXH

----------


## kleadoni

Shume urime!
Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur ne jete!

----------


## RiGerta

Urimet me te bukura per ditelindjen tende. Uroj nje jete te lumtur e perplot suksese.

----------


## USA NR1

*Urime motra e panjohura Ditelindjen,te uroj cdo te mira ne jete e nderuara moter
GEZUAR*

----------


## Foleja_

:Lulja3:  _ua kush e paska ditelindjen 


Urime  ditelindja zemer.  Cdo dite  ne 100 vitet e ardheshme qofte  e  mbushur me plot shendet, plot lumturi dhe  fat ne cdo hap qe e ben_   :Lulja4:  :Lulja4:

----------


## Enkeleu

Urime ditëlindja E Panjohura.  Festofsh edhe 100 të  tjera  e lumtur .

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime ,urime -e panjohura-shendet ,lumturi  dhe harmoni në jeten tende edhe për shumë e shumë vite tjera.

Përshëndetje

----------


## mondishall

Edhe ne 100 vitet e urimit tim, per ty mike e dashur, vec te mira te paprovuara deri me sot ke per te jetuar.

----------


## Ksanthi

E dashur,  u befsh sa malet  dhe qofsh gjithmone e lumtur .Kiss u .

----------


## 2043

edhe 100  vite te gezuara per ty , Ja edhe dhurata  :buzeqeshje: 
*(\__/)
 (*_*)
 (")_(")*

----------


## Marya

urime edhe nga ana ime
qofsh e lumtur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Gezuar ditelindjen e dashur!Paç vetem te mira ne jeten tende te metutjeshme.Vazhdo te jesh kjo qe je.

Gezuar!

----------


## Dar_di

Urime, e panjohura! Gjithë të mirat në jetë!

----------


## Noellag

Urime  panjohuraqe  U bofsh sa te doje zemra

----------


## e panjohura

> Zanush, 
> Shpresoj qe kjo dite te hapi nje kapitull te ri ne jeten tende! Te mbushur me lumturi, harmoni,dashuri dhe shendet e mbaresi pa fund. 
> 
> Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 pranvera tjera te bukura, i jetofsh sa me embel, ashtu sic je edhe ti vet. 
> 
> Pac gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote engjell (edhe sa ma shume evra lol), suksese kudo. 
> Gezuar!
> 
> 
> ...


Flm.shum Jeti e sa per eurot,i ndajm sebashku :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar e panjohura, urime për ditëlindje, uroj që jeta e Juaj të ndryshoj për 180 shkallë...thellësisht Ju dëshiroj që jeta edhe Juve t'ju dhuroj gëzime të reja...e të filloni një jetë të re...
Shëndet e jetëgjatësi...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

****    ****

----------


## EDUARDI

* E Dashur Mike Zana. Prano Urimin Tim Te Sinqerte Me Rastin E Ditelindjes Tende..
Te Uroj Nga Zemra U Befsh Dhe 100 Dhe Zoti Te Dhente Vetem E Vetem Lumturi Dhe Paqe Ne Cdo Sekonde Te Jetes Tende Sepse Me Te Vertet Je Nje Person Special Qe Meriton Te Gjitha Te Mirat E Kesaj Bote Qe Jetojme.
Gezuar Per Shume Shume Vite Me Ralle..
Miqesisht Me Shume Respekt Miku Juaj Edi...*

----------


## Izadora

U befsh 100 vjec e panjohur !
Te uroje mbaresi dhe shendet ne jete :-))


Sheqerpare => Ke edhe sheqerin dhe paret brenda :-D  :-))))

----------


## Nete

Shumee urimeee per ty e panjohura edhe 100 zemra  :buzeqeshje: 

Uroj qe te ndryshoje jeta jote,te keshe vetem suksese,lumturi e gezime,ia kalofshe sa me bukur sote.

Por dua te uroj edhe ne emer te illyrianit,ai nuk me ka tha,nuk po e shohe aktiv hiq ne forum,ama si ia kame uruar atij ne emrin tend,e shoh te obligueshme te uroj edhe ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------

